# Collection of Radio-Related films and Recordings



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Following might be of interest:-

http://www.vmars.org.uk/Film_Recordings

73

S2004


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Searcher2004 said:


> Following might be of interest:-
> 
> http://www.vmars.org.uk/Film_Recordings
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Their online archive of manuals is very impressive. I am researching a book about radar and may be able to make use of one or two of their earlier items

nina


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

ninabaker said:


> Thanks for this. Their online archive of manuals is very impressive. I am researching a book about radar and may be able to make use of one or two of their earlier items
> 
> nina


OK, in that case you might also want to look at:-

http://www.royalsignals.org.uk/radar.htm

However, you do need to be a member of the Yahoo group that supports that archive and there are some restrictions on access to try to stop people pirating technical manuals, etc. and flogging them on ebay! 

See their main web page, all is explained there:-

http://www.royalsignals.org.uk/

Bye,

S2004


----------

